# Laying a patio/flagging.



## Hicky (18 Jun 2020)

I’m after some advice. I’ve a rough idea what I’m doing however I’d like a bit of direction.
I’m looking at flagging/paving half my yard and concreting the remainder for a kennel to sit on.
I’ve had a guy in to quote however I suspect he thought it would be a bigger job so I’m expecting him to quote himself out of it.
If that happens I’ll consider doing it myself.
My idea was remove the existing ropey tarmac and lowering the ground level appropriately and separating the two spaces. Mot the whole thing and compact. For the concreted area I’m looking at a depth of 100mm...keeping 150 below DPC.
The paved area , sharp sand or a dry mix as the base(tamp down), boxing off drains to be mortared in later. Lay the final surface and brush in the remaining dry mix for pointing and compact.
Does this sound sensible , all advice appreciated. It’s a 2up2down size yard.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2020)

You cant compact paving slabs.
Concrete area is all good doing what you say.

Also using a dry mix is rubbish for pointing.

Let me know what paving your using and I'll tell you what's needed for it.


----------



## Hicky (19 Jun 2020)

I meant compact the dry mix into the joints however I take on board it’s rubbish. Tbh I’ll probably end up with whatever is on sale in the local diy store it’s probably only 5/6sqM.
Thanks for the advice.
Should I bother with a sand screed below the concrete or pour direct onto the MOT? Is 100m thick enough for about 2/3sqM without reenforcing mesh?
Edited for some crazy autocorrect.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2020)

Damp mix is better, pressed in firm then use a pointing iron.
You can damp it down after pointing, when swept off.
Personally I'd use a jointing compound as it's clean and easy for diy.

Lay your concrete on some membrane ,dry slower and less chance of cracking if it's warm on the day.

No mesh needed
100mm is fine on mot but just blind with a little sand if using a membrane..you don't have to if you don't want.


----------



## Hicky (25 Jun 2020)

@Levo-Lon these are the type of be looking at using. I’m assuming hand tamping the sub surface down is good enough as there isn’t enough room for a whacker plate?
I’d do 100mm in two 50mm levels so it’s well compacted. 25mm sand then lay flags?
Thanks


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2020)

Hand rammer will be ok, MOT compacts well.
25mm sand will be ok, add cement 6:1 for a better bed ,as there light thin slabs

Better still lay on mortar


----------



## Hicky (26 Jun 2020)

Awesome, thank you


----------

